# Anyone know about EquitySmart?



## stocksmartie (22 September 2013)

Thinking about joining a trading system called equitysmart.  Has anyone heard about them.


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2013)

stocksmartie said:


> Thinking about joining a trading system called equitysmart.  Has anyone heard about them.




Equitysmart---stocksmartie = *SPAM*


----------



## pixel (22 September 2013)

stocksmartie said:


> Thinking about joining a trading system called equitysmart.  Has anyone heard about them.




Not until you mentioned them - in your first post.
What caused you to ask? Where did you find them? And what is your connection with the company behind it?


----------



## Joules MM1 (22 September 2013)

no one started a spam index yet, a SPAMI or HAMI ? 


> someone pulled a hami on me :1zhelp:




these rouges must reach a peak with markets too......

sundays


----------



## tech/a (22 September 2013)

Their aim isn't an answer 

It's a google search.


----------

